# TPMS Warning Reset?



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*TPMS Warning Reset? 2011CC*

Hey guys how to reset TPMS warning on 2011 CC? I cant find info on it.
I tried to look for Reset Button in the glove , but no luck (my 2011 GTi had it there)..

thanks:beer:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you recently change tires?


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

no, it got much colder over night ...so i think its due to that.. and one of tires looked a little low....


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> no, it got much colder over night ...so i think its due to that.. and one of tires looked a little low....


just means you need to inflate them. here in ohio whenever the cold weather sets in my tires air is usually much more condensed and requires me to fill em up. 

on the other side thet dont have the manual reset in the glovebox. some claim that is has to be in the MFI but ive yet to find it. I simply filled up. Turned car off. Turned it back on and off it went within two minutes.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I did same thing man ^^^ , but it didnt go away..hmmm... wonder if it needs longer drive or MFI Tricks?!


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I did same thing man ^^^ , but it didnt go away..hmmm... wonder if it needs longer drive or MFI Tricks?!


In my wife's '07 jetta she had to get a tire change once (ran over an 8 inch divider in a parking lot she claims she didnt see. :banghead: ) anyways, when the new tire was put on the sensor would not go off. they filled it up to 32 psi. I just filled up to 38 psi. turned car on. drove it for about 5 miles and it finally went off. I then dropped it back down to 32 psi. It was like the car had to be convinced there was air in the tire.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Our cars are high intellectual creatures


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

you just hold down the TPMS button on the gearbox for a few seconds for reset


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

fizz215 said:


> you just hold down the TPMS button on the gearbox for a few seconds for reset


my car dsnt have TPMS button and especialy nothing by the gearbox


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

Those aren't in all models. I looked for it on my CC and couldn't find it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I stopped by the tire shop that day, checked pressure, both rear wheels were at 28psi... put some air and no more poblems!

and TMPS resets the second you put air in. No need to drive miles and miles and no reset button!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> and TMPS resets the second you put air in. No need to drive miles and miles and no reset button!


^^ this....


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

I had the same issue and it took me a while to figure it out. 09-11 Cc have sensors in the wheels (not abs based). The US models don't have the button in the glove box but fixing the tire pressure will correct the error (may need to drive it for a few miles) 12-present Cc have the indirect sensors that monitor pressure through the rotation of the wheel basically. 

When you pump air in the tire at 85 degrees and it gets to 40 for instance (using arbitrary numbers), it shrinks and pressure falls causing the alert. To diminish weather effects on tire pressure I recommend pumping Nitrogen as it does not shrink/expand as much with temperature change. Every tire shop has nitrogen (I did mine at the dealership for free)


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

I wanted to do that. Except it was like eighty bucks so I passed. And Yes you are correct about that info. Never had a problem really with the TPMS in either of my cars. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Gradev said:


> 12-present Cc have the indirect sensors that monitor pressure through the rotation of the wheel basically.


The 2012 and newer cars still have a sensor in the wheel, however it is a different sensor than the earlier years. The newer style will read actual pressures on the MFI


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

mmoore2490 said:


> I wanted to do that. Except it was like eighty bucks so I passed. And Yes you are correct about that info. Never had a problem really with the TPMS in either of my cars.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Mine is free because I bought the car from the dealer and complimentary car washes and nitrogen are a part of their customer service policy (Boardwalk VW).


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like I need to move. 

Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

randyvr6 said:


> The 2012 and newer cars still have a sensor in the wheel, however it is a different sensor than the earlier years. The newer style will read actual pressures on the MFI


My Canadian 2013 CC Sport(line) uses the indirect system -- no sensors in the wheels.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

lucretius said:


> My Canadian 2013 CC Sport(line) uses the indirect system -- no sensors in the wheels.


I don't understand how the MFI can indicate exactly how much pressure is in each individual tire without a sensor?


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

randyvr6 said:


> I don't understand how the MFI can indicate exactly how much pressure is in each individual tire without a sensor?


It doesn't. That's not available on mine.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Ok, That is one of the features I really like in my 2012. I wonder if that is true of all the NA 2013 or just the Canadian models?


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

randyvr6 said:


> The 2012 and newer cars still have a sensor in the wheel, however it is a different sensor than the earlier years. The newer style will read actual pressures on the MFI





randyvr6 said:


> I don't understand how the MFI can indicate exactly how much pressure is in each individual tire without a sensor?


No sensor in the wheel with indirect TPMS (iTPMS).

Indirect TPMS do not use physical pressure sensors but measure air pressures by monitoring individual wheel rotational speeds and other signals available outside of the tire itself. iTPMS systems utilize the effect that an under-inflated tire has a slightly smaller diameter (and hence higher angular velocity) than a correctly inflated one.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Gradev said:


> No sensor in the wheel with indirect TPMS (iTPMS).
> 
> Indirect TPMS do not use physical pressure sensors but measure air pressures by monitoring individual wheel rotational speeds and other signals available outside of the tire itself. iTPMS systems utilize the effect that an under-inflated tire has a slightly smaller diameter (and hence higher angular velocity) than a correctly inflated one.


I understand all that; what I don't understand is why the TPMS system for 2012 was upgraded so that individual pressures could be read by the MFI, and then the following year the system was changed to eliminate that information. Being able to see the individual pressures on all 4 tires from the MFI is a very nice feature. 

Just another reason I am happy I got one of the last 2012 R lines.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Gradev said:


> 12-present Cc have the indirect sensors that monitor pressure through the rotation of the wheel basically.





Gradev said:


> No sensor in the wheel with indirect TPMS (iTPMS).
> 
> Indirect TPMS do not use physical pressure sensors but measure air pressures by monitoring individual wheel rotational speeds and other signals available outside of the tire itself. iTPMS systems utilize the effect that an under-inflated tire has a slightly smaller diameter (and hence higher angular velocity) than a correctly inflated one.


So you have a '10, but you "know" how the current cars work???  :screwy:

Anyways....you're wrong 

2012 & 2013 CC's *DO* have a upgraded/different physical TPM sensor in the wheel (unlike other current VW's) and then transmit the tire pressure of each specific wheel/tire to the MFD


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2012 & 2013 CC's *DO* have a upgraded/different physical TPM sensor in the wheel (unlike other current VW's) and then transmit the tire pressure of each specific wheel/tire to the MFD


Thanks Dan ; I thought that was the case. 
Rand


----------

